# KASR's Humble Home Theater Setup



## KASR

Ok, so here's the setup so far. I'm chomping at the bit to upgrade the front monitor 50's, but I'm also currently working on a riser behind the theater seats, painting the room a dark non-gloss color, DIY sub riser....you know how it goes! 









60" at about 8 feet away - I'm actually standing behind the theater seats and shooting over the backs, so the depth of the room looks longer. I've been playing with distance on the chairs and setting up the best possible sound-field. I've been thinking about which color to paint the interior walls of the room - but this is what it looks like at full luminance from the two torch lamps.









The rack - The rack used to be this brushed steal color and it matched my Sony Wega 3LCD HDTV....but those days are gone - so I took some black, non-gloss spraypaint to the racks and it made a HUGE difference. The Rack used to look fuller with the H/K AVR154, but now that I've got the Marantz slimline, everything has more breathing room - at first it took some getting used to, but it has really grown on me.









Seating arrangement - snagged these three reclining theater seats on craigslist for a steal! I have painted two high-back barstools for the riser that I am currently working on. The plan is to build the riser with a round barstool table in the middle - so when you want to eat and watch movies, you won't be eating on the leather seats. It'll also allow more seating. Here you can also see the RM6750 satellite being put to good use, using the paramount by peerless wall and ceiling mounting arms.
The bag drapes covering the large picture window is the Kohl's special - light cancelling, sound deadening curtains x 4. However, we all know that they work maybe 75% of the time....that's why I lined the glass window with DIY window tint - no more sunlight (since that's the east window)









Here's another angle, as we can see...this is the MAN-ROOM! LOL! On the other side of the room, we have the poker table, hanging light and poker memorabilia. You can also see how most of the HT-Room stays dim even when the poker light is on. this picture has my old AVR154 and a little re-arranged rack. You can also see that this was before I got the CS1 for the center - but once those pieces were in place, I did alittle re-arranging to the way it is now.









Another view of the other-end of the Man-Room. I have moved the cabinet humidor into the formal living room to allow more breathing space for the weekly poker games...that and I didn't want my friends jacking all my cigars!!!

Shot from across the poker table:










Lastest additional to the home theater....more wall art!










KASR's version of the TrueHD logo:










his is a redesign I did today of one of my entries for the Polk Hitmaster t-shirt design contest. Why let good designs go to waste, right? So I made a frame piece out of it and it came out pretty good! 










Still a work in progress, but loving the direction it's going in....God, what a hobby!


----------



## lsiberian

Come on cups go in a cup holder. LOL. 

Nice setup I like the poker table. I use to deal Poker in college and that's probably the most fun tournament style game to deal.


----------



## KASR

Well, I endeavored on a upgrade this weekend and it turned out to be a complete Saturday project! But WEEEEELLLLLL worth it!

Here are the upgrades I mention! Took all day Saturday to get everything presentable!









So here are the supplies for my video upgrade! Optoma HD20, Elite Screen Sable Series 100" 16:9 fixed frame, Forza 700 Series HDMI cable (12M), Level Mount Universal mount, Polk PSW110 10" sub (for my matching .2 setup...heheh)









My friend Gary who helped with a majority of the work that need drywall work. Thanks Gary!









Optoma HD20 mounted









Completed setup - I'm still fiddling with the center channel holder - it was the TV stand for my 60" DLP, so I think I can make some improvements here. I also need some cable management.










Complete setup - straight view using a camera phone. Will update this.

Gotta get a copy of Avia II to do some video calibration, but out of the box and with some minor tweaking everything looks pretty good!

Here's a decent screen shot (before calibration)










Thanks for looking!


----------



## lsiberian

I'd paint that wall something other than white.


----------



## KASR

lsiberian said:


> I'd paint that wall something other than white.


That's the next step.


----------



## fakerus

how do you like having the second sub?


----------



## LeafFan1985

Nice setup man. Im running 2 psw110s also.....They bump. Good job so far.


----------



## Ultramanv

Looks great.. Like it much beter with the screen,,,, Nice poker area also !!!


----------



## DonnieV

Nice set up!! I'm also curious how you feel about the extra sub. Love the poker area too, was that purchased table or DIY? Very sharp and hopefully your friends have contributed their moneys to you on the weekly poker games for the HT upgrades haha. My online poker will be paying for mine!


----------



## Toby Jack

I like. How does your wife feel about these recent upgrades?...:sweat:


----------



## KASR

DonnieV said:


> Nice set up!! I'm also curious how you feel about the extra sub. Love the poker area too, was that purchased table or DIY? Very sharp and hopefully your friends have contributed their moneys to you on the weekly poker games for the HT upgrades haha. My online poker will be paying for mine!


Extra sub makes a great, noticeable difference - especially when paired up with the monitor 50's, which lack alittle in the low-ended. The poker table was purchased, already built. For a while, I played with the idea of building my own - but it's on my ever-growing list of hobbies. 



Toby Jack said:


> I like. How does your wife feel about these recent upgrades?...:sweat:


At first, she was pretty furious...but now she realizes the benefits were worth it! :neener:

Here's a few more shameless screen shots! 

Star Trek on BD









Left For Dead 2 on Xbox 360


----------



## Toby Jack

We've really got to get your wife & mine together. Maybe some of her leniency will wear off on Lauren...


----------



## fakerus

Nice, the reason I asked is because im running monitor 70's with a psw 505. I've been toying with the idea of getting a second one to fill the left front corner of the room. One sub puts out more than enough bass, but I always need an excuse to buy more toys. Symmetry of the room alone wasn't enough. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KASR

fakerus said:


> Nice, the reason I asked is because im running monitor 70's with a psw 505. I've been toying with the idea of getting a second one to fill the left front corner of the room. One sub puts out more than enough bass, but I always need an excuse to buy more toys. Symmetry of the room alone wasn't enough. Thanks for the reply.


I have positioned the sub directly across from each other (one in front, the other behind the seating position) and it sounds amazing. That being the optimal dual bass positioning, it doesn't look as pretty as having them side by side.

From what I understand, the M70 have decent enough bass that a super duper sub isn't necessary (for 2-channel atleast), but the M50's definitely need some extra Oomphf!


----------



## KASR

Some updated pics! Here's a more updated image of the RACK!











And of course, some gratuitous screenshots of movies!























































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Toby Jack

Haha. Interesting choice for that last image. That Monitor 50 really is a classy speaker. Some speakers look kind of weird with their grills off but the M 50 is not one of them. Here is to you being satisfied with your current setup...like that's going to last long.


----------



## KASR

Toby Jack said:


> Haha. Interesting choice for that last image. That Monitor 50 really is a classy speaker. Some speakers look kind of weird with their grills off but the M 50 is not one of them. Here is to you being satisfied with your current setup...like that's going to last long.


Heh...notice how I included that King Kong image! LOL!


----------



## waldo563

KASR,

Nice setup...seems we both like Polk speakers. I think they are a great value, especially if you can grab a discontinued model at a huge discount. I also think the build quality is superb and they look nice.


----------



## JohnWin909

Great screens of the screen, looks beautiful even for a picture taken.

What throw length is that Optoma from the screen? I am looking at the same one


----------



## KASR

JugHerNut said:


> Great screens of the screen, looks beautiful even for a picture taken.
> 
> What throw length is that Optoma from the screen? I am looking at the same one


Thanks! The distance from projector to screen is no greater than 18ft - so it's pretty close and still produces an outstanding image. Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## Matteo

Very cool. I want to play some poker. Looks like a fun room.


----------



## bambino

Nice! definatly like the poker table, oh the theater is nice too.


----------



## Underdog9

Nice setup....love the poker table too


----------

